# A.P.McCoy,  the documentary.



## Alec Swan (25 August 2015)

Here's the trailer to it.  Will we be watching it?  Too right we will! 

http://www.sportsjoe.ie/horse-racing/video-brilliant-trailer-for-the-new-ap-mccoy-documentary/35615

Alec.


----------



## volatis (25 August 2015)

Wow!!
When will it be released to the public? I cannot wait to see it


----------



## Spilletta (25 August 2015)

Wow! Brilliant - can't wait. Thanks so much for posting this. I suspect I'll be watching the trailer 100 times


----------



## case895 (25 August 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O_C6N6A0up0


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (26 August 2015)

How will it be released?


----------



## PorkChop (26 August 2015)

Thanks for the heads up - when is it being released?


----------



## Sleighfarer (26 August 2015)

That looks terrific. I see it is being shown at the Toronto film festival, which is probably a bit far too travel ...


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (26 August 2015)

Will AP think it is too far to travel......... nothing is too far for him.


----------



## fburton (26 August 2015)

Hopefully it will be made accessible to all on iTunes or Netflix.


----------



## Dave the dog (20 September 2015)

case895 said:



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O_C6N6A0up0

Click to expand...

He the Jackey! lol


----------



## Alec Swan (20 September 2015)

At least you got that bit of it!  Not another word made any sense,  here! 

Alec.


----------



## Dave the dog (20 September 2015)

I had an aunt that sounded exactly like AP She had all the right moves too!  Great way too finish a passion.


----------

